# Software equalisers (REW + convolver) vs hardware (behringer deq2496)



## daedalus (Oct 14, 2009)

how does a hardware equalisation solution (like behringer deq2496) compare to a purely software based one like Room Equalisation Wizard + convolver? http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/5632-guide-using-rew-convolver.html


i ask because i can either buy a behringer deq2496 (cant afford any better hardware so just compare this one) or i can spend the money on a good DAC and do the equalisation via my htpc

i am outputting 2 channel digital pcm via optical to my receiver/dac atm, its pre outs connected to a power amplifier

my speakers are high end scanspeaks

thanks


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. I think either is ok. With good speakers, it is very unlikely that one would hear the difference as to how the signal is eq'd. I would compare specs on both solutions. Go for the one with the most control, range of control, lowest distortion, etc. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## daedalus (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks

i am now looking into miniDSP as it offers all the features of a DEQ2496 + crossover features, and its cheaper

will post back with results


----------



## seiner1 (Feb 2, 2009)

daedalus said:


> how does a hardware equalisation solution (like behringer deq2496) compare to a purely software based one like Room Equalisation Wizard + convolver?


Hello Daedalus!

I use both EQs (Oxford Sonnox. PSP Neon HR, eQuality, FabFilter, etc.) and convolvers (LiquidSonics ReverberateLE, Voxengo Pristine Spaces, SIR2) with great results! I don't see any need for hardware solutions! Just install an effect-chainer like Console and you are in a paradise! You can also try other interesting VST effects like SPL TwinTube or Softube Trident-A equalizers.

Regards,
Eugene K.


----------



## bclare (Dec 22, 2009)

Convolver does more than just EQ. 

It corrects phase and time delay automatically.

Since convolver and DRC are free, why not try them first?


----------



## llopis (Aug 20, 2010)

Is it working with windows 7?


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

daedalus said:


> how does a hardware equalisation solution (like behringer deq2496) compare to a purely software based one like Room Equalisation Wizard + convolver? http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/5632-guide-using-rew-convolver.html
> 
> 
> i ask because i can either buy a behringer deq2496 (cant afford any better hardware so just compare this one) or i can spend the money on a good DAC and do the equalisation via my htpc
> ...


Now that I have somewhat of a nice system again, I'm thinking about EQ'ing again. How is the MiniDSP? How do you control it? Web, Computer? 

I was looking into the DEQ24/96 but it is a bit spendy and I don't need to control it from the front panel. A web interface or computer would be adequate. 

I haven't found much info on it so I'll ask you daedalus.  

Does it do the full audio spectrum?
In other words can I use it along with REW to equalize not just the bass freqs but the rest of the audio spectrum?

Thanks for reporting back.


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

The MiniDSP uses a computer program to setup the EQ. You can also now use REW and send the EQ settings directly to the MiniDSP.

If you are using an HTPC and have a media player that supports VST plugins, you can use GlissEQ as a parametric EQ. J. River Media Center V16 also now has its own built in parametric EQ with frequency, bandwidth, gain, and channel settings.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info. So I can us it in place of a DEQ24/96. Great. 

Now I have two sources in my audio system. The PS3 & Directv both connected optically to my a/v receiver. Is it possible to drive two sources with the miniDSP?


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

Any hardware EQ, including the miniDSP, is connected between the receiver and the subwoofer (using the LFE out on the receiver). This allows it to be used with all sources.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

oic. Got it.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The minidsp is what you are looking
For it is much cheaper than the deq and More versatile


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> The minidsp is what you are looking
> For it is much cheaper than the deq and More versatile


I've been doing my research and it does seem to be the choice. I'm putting together the system in pieces. Luckily I've choose an inexpensive configuration so it shouldn't be long before I'll be able to take my first measurements. The biggest expense is the Behringer mixer.


----------



## missaghi (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking for the right software to try this all out, i got REW and Convolver. what is DRC?


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

http://drc-fir.sourceforge.net/


----------

